# why no capacitive buttons?



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

does anybody ever wonder why samsung chose 4 hardware buttons instead of the standard capacitive touch ones? it's taking me a long time to get used to the layout and feel. overall id prefer the touch capacitive over hardware ones.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

I much prefer hardware buttons. Capacitive buttons are much too easy to accidentally hit. If I hit one of the hardware buttons, I mean it.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> I much prefer hardware buttons. Capacitive buttons are much too easy to accidentally hit. If I hit one of the hardware buttons, I mean it.


yeah, it's just a learning curve coming from the tbolt is all. im glad the prime has capacitive though.


----------



## Chitala383 (Oct 9, 2011)

I came from a d2g and I like the hardware buttons much better. I used to accidentally hit the capacitive buttons on my d2g all the time. I never do that on my charge


----------



## zeuswsu (Jun 23, 2011)

I feel like the hardware buttons are better for functionality, but the capacative ones definitely look cooler...


----------



## sneakysolidbake (Jun 8, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> yeah, it's just a learning curve coming from the tbolt is all. im glad the prime has capacitive though.


The charge has a capacitive screen too. The prime has no buttons on the front at all.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> does anybody ever wonder why samsung chose 4 hardware buttons instead of the standard capacitive touch ones? it's taking me a long time to get used to the layout and feel. overall id prefer the touch capacitive over hardware ones.


I wonder why you even paid for a phone you obviously had to have handled before you bought it? You KNEW it had Hardware buttons ... you KNEW it was going to come with them (they weren't going to magically turn into capactive buttons in the case overnight). Why would you complain about something you clearly knew about before you paid for it?


----------



## Zerg The Bear (Aug 18, 2011)

One other reason Samsung might have gone with hardware buttons is that the capacitive buttons they had in the past (at least on the Fascinate) had bugs to them. On two of the Fascinates that I owned, the buttons would randomly spaz out and just press themselves. Sometimes it was just one press, sometimes in rapid succession (~15-20 presses in 4 seconds).

No only do you reduce the chance of the software/hardware accidentally fritzing out with the physical buttons, but I also prefer no more accidental presses. It did take me a while to get used to them, but I prefer these now.


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

"Zerg The Bear said:


> One other reason Samsung might have gone with hardware buttons is that the capacitive buttons they had in the past (at least on the Fascinate) had bugs to them. On two of the Fascinates that I owned, the buttons would randomly spaz out and just press themselves. Sometimes it was just one press, sometimes in rapid succession (~15-20 presses in 4 seconds).
> 
> No only do you reduce the chance of the software/hardware accidentally fritzing out with the physical buttons, but I also prefer no more accidental presses. It did take me a while to get used to them, but I prefer these now.


I would agree, although I never thought to attribute my issues with the Fascinate to those buttons. Every time I would reboot that phone, I would always get the double pulse vibration fc feedback and the associated fc of my launcher because it took so long to load. I have never once gotten that on the charge.

Sent from my Gummy Charged FE 2.0 SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> I wonder why you even paid for a phone you obviously had to have handled before you bought it? You KNEW it had Hardware buttons ... you KNEW it was going to come with them (they weren't going to magically turn into capactive buttons in the case overnight). Why would you complain about something you clearly knew about before you paid for it?


why do you follow me around like a lost puppy and try to troll everything i say? and for your info i didn't pay for the phone, it was given to me for free by verizon. like it or not if i think something sucks im going to post it.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> why do you follow me around like a lost puppy and try to troll everything i say? and for your info i didn't pay for the phone, it was given to me for free by verizon. like it or not if i think something sucks im going to post it.


Problem is though, your history seems to indicate you've thought every phone you've ever had sucked. Evo, Nexus S, T-Bolt, now the Charge forums all filled with you saying how much they sucked. The one thing all of these phones have had in common was.........you. Nuff said.


----------



## Perky69 (Jul 23, 2011)

I've got a Fascinate (capacitive buttons) and my DC. I'm confused daily lol


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Perky69 said:


> I've got a Fascinate (capacitive buttons) and my DC. I'm confused daily lol


Me too. I double and triple check to make sure I'm flashing the right software to the right phone.


----------



## Perky69 (Jul 23, 2011)

Lmao I've done that more than I can count


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

This thread is being watched by the forumstaffinati. Take it down a notch.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

landshark said:


> Problem is though, your history seems to indicate you've thought every phone you've ever had sucked. Evo, Nexus S, T-Bolt, now the Charge forums all filled with you saying how much they sucked. The one thing all of these phones have had in common was.........you. Nuff said.


if i see flaws i tell it like it is, nothing wrong with that. that's the point of having forums and discussions.

and to set you straight i never had many issues with the evo, it was a good phone. aside from sprint's crap service. the tbolt was known for many flaws as well as the nexus s 4g.


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

If this were posted in a samsung-official forum, I could see the point since Samsung might take the suggestion and move back to capacitive buttons, but since this is a user/developer thread, I guess I just don't see the point of complaining.

Sell the phone on craigslist and grab another model. I'm sure the late Steve Jobs would be ok with owning one of his "new" phones. That's what my friend, Mark, did and he hasn't looked back. (and I just ignore him if he complains about his iPhone 

Also, I'm not so sure that the OP was a complaint. More of a statement. I thought I was going to hate the physical buttons, but you other guys are right: I've had a *lot* less problems with the buttons on the Charge than I did on the Fascinate.


----------



## blarrick (Aug 26, 2011)

I personally can't stand capacitive buttons. They are so annoyingly easy to hit by accident, ESPECIALLY in landscape. I'd say the only 2 good things about capacitive buttons are that they never wear down(i've already noticed some light 'wear' on my Charge's front buttons) and they look better(at least i think they do)

Still, the physical buttons crush the capacitives in a 1v1. I can't stand how easy they are to unintentionally hit


----------



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

On the note a phone like the captivate wouldn't be good for someone who had really big thumbs. I mean just saying.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

"fixxxer2012 said:


> if i see flaws i tell it like it is, nothing wrong with that. that's the point of having forums and discussions.
> 
> and to set you straight i never had many issues with the evo, it was a good phone. aside from sprint's crap service. the tbolt was known for many flaws as well as the nexus s 4g.


So the problem YOU had with YOUR Nexus S 4G was known? It was pointed it multiple times the issues YOU had were single sourced. YOU.


----------



## sleekgeek (Aug 19, 2011)

because they suck not to mention take up screen space. so many people hit the search button when holding the phone sideways. actual buttons are just that. something real you can setup to whatever. there is software that will put the touch screen buttons there. try that


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

sleekgeek said:


> because they suck not to mention take up screen space. so many people hit the search button when holding the phone sideways. actual buttons are just that. something real you can setup to whatever. there is software that will put the touch screen buttons there. try that


didn't know soo many people hated the capacitive buttons. i guess im just used to them.


----------



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

What's the software called?

Sent from my SGH-I897 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## makaveli315 (Sep 30, 2011)

You know I was the exact same when I trying to choose between the droidx2 vs this badboy, and i gotta tellya i freeegin love the buttons more than capacitive by 100x more cuz of the faults and unintentional pressing of em. Also, yes I know droidx2 doesnt have capacitive buttons but what I tried comparing was that I like how the droids buttons are instead of the huge and deformed charge ones. P.S. 2 months after purchasing the charge and every button is already wearing out but I definatley prefer them over capacitive.


----------



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

Well what the heck, I'll be moving to verizon probally next month.


----------



## smooth3006 (Oct 16, 2011)

i also prefer capacitive touch buttons over hardware. i do not like the feel of the 4 buttons on my charge.


----------



## superwrench1 (Jun 14, 2011)

On my DX I use an app called "Button Saviour" and it works great. Have not yet tried it on my Charge, but it's worth investigating to get the capacitive buttons.
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilovesoad (Jul 26, 2011)

blarrick said:


> I personally can't stand capacitive buttons. They are so annoyingly easy to hit by accident, ESPECIALLY in landscape. I'd say the only 2 good things about capacitive buttons are that they never wear down(i've already noticed some light 'wear' on my Charge's front buttons) and they look better(at least i think they do)
> 
> Still, the physical buttons crush the capacitives in a 1v1. I can't stand how easy they are to unintentionally hit


Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------

